# Playsilks- where to buy for the best price



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

My bro and sil got the girls a set of 7 playsilks. They have been taking them to the babysitter's and all of the kids are loving them. I would like to get a set (8-12) to give the sitter as part of her Christmas gift (we usually give her $100-$150 and a nice new toy for the kids to play with) I can't spend $100, I know the set my bro and sil bought was $70. Anyone know where I could get 8-10 for under $50?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

These are the cheapest I've seen online.

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...category_id=68


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you for that link!


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

You can order blanks from www.dharmatrading.com and then dye them yourself with Kool Aid (the type without the sugar in the packets).

Holly


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janerose* 
You can order blanks from www.dharmatrading.com and then dye them yourself with Kool Aid (the type without the sugar in the packets).

Holly


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

I just bought 12 from dharma for $3.30 each or so and the dye was cheap. I made them last night and they are beautiful. I figure I saved about $50 overall by making them myself.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Wow! Thanks to both of you. I was looking around Darhma and wasn't sure where you found them. Do you know what you ordered?


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Thai silks also has cheap blanks - you just buy the 8mm 36x36 scarves. I bought several for ds2 and dyed them with kool-aid for Christmas. Much cheaper that way!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Are these what you ordered? I'd like to try it, too!

http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/en...rves_silk.html


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
Are these what you ordered? I'd like to try it, too!

http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/en...rves_silk.html

Yes, those are exactly what I ordered. Looks like they have all the sizes in stock right now too.

As far as dying with the Kool Aid, if you do a search here at MDC you can find directions. Just a heads up though, I've found that the Kool Aid dye on the silks gives you a much softer color. Depending on the size of the scarve you're dying you might want to do 2 packages of Kool Aid if you want really vibrant colors.

Holly


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

can someone tell me what they are used for? At gymboree they have play scarves that are like 12X12 and are like $2.30 each but not sure the difference. She seemed to like them...Sorry to thread jack


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

We have only had ours for 2 weeks but they are by far the plaything of choice. They can be danced around with, super hero capes, skirts, ghosts, genie pants, thrown and billowing down, doll blankets, etc.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayasMama04* 
can someone tell me what they are used for? At gymboree they have play scarves that are like 12X12 and are like $2.30 each but not sure the difference. She seemed to like them...Sorry to thread jack

I have some that I bought at a Gymboree store, and they do not have the feel of real silk. They were polyester or something. The real silk ones, kids seem to love the texture. My ds is 3 now and used them for hiding his face, making capes, a blanket for a stuffed animal, blue ones are water for fish or boats, he also loves to wear them like he ties his sword to his waist, or makes a hat with them.

I've never tried to dye my own. I'm going to try it!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayasMama04* 
can someone tell me what they are used for? At gymboree they have play scarves that are like 12X12 and are like $2.30 each but not sure the difference. She seemed to like them...Sorry to thread jack

Play silks are usually a lot larger than that, more like 36x36. It's a perfect size for dress up (they can tie it like a cape or skirt) or peek a boo (can hide under it like a tent) or creating landscapes (hills, water, grassland) for play with dolls or cars or trains. The silks can be thrown up in the air and float down like a parachute, twirled around when you dance, or wrapped around your hand for an impromptu hand puppet. Really just an open ended toy to enhance imaginative play. As the PP said, the silk also has a wonderful texture that babies and children really love.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Oh, Maia also likes to put them in a metal pail and stir them up with a big wooden spoon while she makes "stew".

I am ordering some right now!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have had them done my GoodWillHunter (lisa) on MDC and her's really have the best color I have ever seen. She made me sarong sized ones that are LOVED! I also have ordered from Sonja at a toy garden (link is already above) and like them too but the richness of GWH's colors cannot be beat!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok, I just ordered some blanks. I can't wait to try.


----------



## sally Z (Aug 7, 2005)

I am in South Africa so can't afford to buy from the US, can i just get normal silk from a material shop? what do i look for?


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm SO thrilled! $2.50 each 30" x 30"!









(pleases forgive the unfinished house in the background, we're still working hard at it...)

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r.../playsilks.jpg

Just wanted to add that I used kool-aid in a dishpan (hot) w/ rice vinegar, orsa salt and a drop of ecover dishsoap as mordants.


----------



## kwren23 (Jul 28, 2006)

wow earthen they look like they turned out great!


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwren23* 
wow earthen they look like they turned out great!









I'm so deeply happy! I really wanted these for her. I'm so pleased that there was a way for us to afford them!


----------



## kwren23 (Jul 28, 2006)

i hope i do as well as you did... we ordered dd 4 for christmas -2 squares and 2 of the big veils- and i am so looking forward to dying them! i have to see if i can still tie dye...


----------



## AmyShin (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earthen* 







I'm SO thrilled! $2.50 each 30" x 30"!









(pleases forgive the unfinished house in the background, we're still working hard at it...)

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r.../playsilks.jpg

Just wanted to add that I used kool-aid in a dishpan (hot) w/ rice vinegar, orsa salt and a drop of ecover dishsoap as mordants.

Ok, I am going to be annoying and ask how you got each color... I am waiting for my Thaisilks shipment and caught a sale on KoolAid this week...

In your picture you have:
Red
Orange (orange)
Green (lemon-lime)
Yellow (lemonade)
Blue (berry blue)
Purple (grape)
Pink (pink lemonade)
Red
Red
Red

How did you get the different reds? I count 4, the first one and then the 3 at the end...

Thanks!!!

--Amy


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

late addition: silks are on sale at hearthsong right now, with free shipping code HSSF6 (ends TODAY, 12/17!)


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyShin* 
Ok, I am going to be annoying and ask how you got each color... I am waiting for my Thaisilks shipment and caught a sale on KoolAid this week...

In your picture you have:
Red Five packets of cherry
Orange (orange) *two packets of orange*
Green (lemon-lime) *two packets of lemon-lime*
Yellow (lemonade) *three lemonades*
Blue (berry blue) *two blue rasberry*
Purple (grape) *three grape*
Pink (pink lemonade) *one strawberry one watermelon*
Red *one tropical punch*
Red *four tropical punch*
Red *two black cherry*

How did you get the different reds? I count 4, the first one and then the 3 at the end...

Thanks!!!

--Amy

If I could do it over, I would have tried a bigger dose of blue raspberry on one of them, so that I could get a really rich blue. And also I would have done a lighter grape for a nice lavender. Too many reds.


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyShin* 
Ok, I am going to be annoying and ask how you got each color... I am waiting for my Thaisilks shipment and caught a sale on KoolAid this week...

In your picture you have:
Red
Orange (orange)
Green (lemon-lime)
Yellow (lemonade)
Blue (berry blue)
Purple (grape)
Pink (pink lemonade)
Red
Red
Red

How did you get the different reds? I count 4, the first one and then the 3 at the end...

Thanks!!!

--Amy

Repectively:
5 packets of cherry
2 orange
2 lemon-lime
3 lemonade
2 raspberry
3 grape
1 strawberry 1 watermelon
1 tropical punch
4 tropical punch
2 black cherry

I only had about two inches of hot water for each scarf, and I didn't mearsure the mordants, it was purley large pinches and heavy dashes.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

My blanks came today. . .can't wait to try. Is there a link to directions?


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

http://www.thepiper.com/fiberart/koo...ithkoolaid.pdf

I'm waiting for some 30x30's from dharma and they should probably arrive today or tomorrow. I'm super excited! We'll probably go and get some kool aid after naptime today.
I hope they come today because I really want to wrap them for xmas for dd.

Thanks for posting your pics!!!


----------



## DadVader (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Froogle whenever I am price shopping. It really does a good job of finding the best prices. It is a google product and I have used it for everything from rock climbing harnesses to our Cod liver oil. It has won my vote. I strongly suggest it.


----------



## DadVader (Dec 17, 2006)

here is a hyperlink www.froogle.com


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

I LOVE FROOGLE.
I used it for xmas shopping because you can narrow down the search to stores that do google checkout, among other things. I believe until the 19th, you get $10 off of a $30 purchase and some sites like buy.com are doing $20 off of a $50 purchase. That's if you use google checkout. I used it 3 times for the discount and it's very easy.
Not only that but Froogle is a great way to find what you want and sort through what you're looking for!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I dyed them and they are beautiful!!! I will never buy them for 10 dollars through a catalogue. If anyone is thinking of trying it, do it. It was soooo easy and they look gorgeous!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's my pics:

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1...r/DSC02882.jpg


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Mine look a lot like yours, Flor. My light blue didn't turn out as nicely though because it has a few light spots.
I also didn't think to do yellow!
I tried to make green but it turned out more like turquoise, still very pretty.
I was amazed how deep the colors were; especially the red.
Way to go!


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the black Dharma scarves?
Are they truly black or a lighter color that can be dyed to produce really deep colors?


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karennnnn* 
Mine look a lot like yours, Flor. My light blue didn't turn out as nicely though because it has a few light spots.
I also didn't think to do yellow!
I tried to make green but it turned out more like turquoise, still very pretty.
I was amazed how deep the colors were; especially the red.
Way to go!

I wasn't too happy with my red. . .I used Black cherry so there is a bit of purple in it. I was thinking "dark red" in the store, but it isn't very bright to me. Next time I'll do fruit punch or something. I like the green (lime) but I only had one pack so it's a bit lighter.


----------

